# Well crap - that was a waste of $20



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I purchased a set of scissors, tweezers, and a diffuser off of EBay a few weeks back.

I knew they'd take a while to get here - but it's been 3 weeks, and I was starting to wonder why they'd not shown up yet.

Looked in to it - the address that was given to the seller from PayPal is one I moved away from in December 2005 !!!

It's not even on my PayPal account as an alternate address - I checked.

Stupid computery glitches !

I will likely never see my items


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Why not take it up with Paypal? I mean you do have proof of new residency right? How long have you been living in the new residence? How long have you been paying utils/etc at the new location?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

We moved into our current home in September 2007.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> We moved into our current home in September 2007.


Wow, that's a 5yr glitch. Try taking it up with Paypal then with proof of bill payments from your new location all this time. BTW.... IIRC credi tcards have ~2-3yrs use before they expire so yah... get your docs ready and call them up. It's still your money. IIRC Paypal asks for the new CC# when the old one expires. I would be wrong on that.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah that totally sucks. Try going back to your old residence and explain your situation, maybe they got the package and are wondering WTH? If it happened to me, I'd be glad that the right person came to pick it up...


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

50seven said:


> Yeah that totally sucks. Try going back to your old residence and explain your situation, maybe they got the package and are wondering WTH? If it happened to me, I'd be glad that the right person came to pick it up...


If it were possible, I would. But it isn't.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

-Send a written letter to your old address
-Submit a query to Paypal
-Contact the ebay seller, incase it's been marked "return to sender"

The way I see it, if you give up now, it's your waste/fault. Not hopeless yet.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Will said:


> -Send a written letter to your old address
> -Submit a query to Paypal
> -Contact the ebay seller, incase it's been marked "return to sender"
> 
> The way I see it, if you give up now, it's your waste/fault. Not hopeless yet.


I've done the second two already.

A letter to the old address is not likely to work (long, weird story there, but in short, it's unlikely to get to the proper people because I don't have a name).
Might be worth a shot though - if it doesn't work, I'm out the cost of a stamp.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats good, and good luck!

Still worth a stamp. "To whom it may concern (IE. Hey you who received my package!)," lol.


----------

